# John Deere ZTrak Accessories | ZGlide Suspension Forks



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I installed the ZGlide suspension forks on my John Deere ZTrak today. I'm anxious to see how much they help smooth out the ride.

I also installed the Ballard/Bad Boy Advanced Chute Cover, JD padded arm rests and JD LED work light kit.

I'm ready to mow some acreage. :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Dang, does that thing have a turbocharger in it, too? How do you like those tricked out wheels?

Seriously, your zero turn is looking really boss. I bet the better ride will be easier on your spine!

What else you thinking about doing? Sunshade? That thing come with a cup holder for your beer?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN4AjfoiZPQ&feature=emb_rel_end


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have that chute cover I love it!!!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> Dang, does that thing have a turbocharger in it, too? How do you like those tricked out wheels?
> 
> Seriously, your zero turn is looking really boss. I bet the better ride will be easier on your spine!
> 
> What else you thinking about doing? Sunshade? That thing come with a cup holder for your beer?


The Michelin Tweels are pretty neat. Worth the cost over traditional air filled tires? Probably not for a homeowner - but it is nice knowing I'll never have a flat or have to mess with adjusting air pressure. Most of the Z900 series mowers at my dealer had them, so I assume they are pretty popular among the commercial operators. The front caster wheels are airless too.

It does have a cup holder, but it is down low next to your heel. My new yard is a little bumpy right now, so I'll probably just have to stop for beer breaks.

I would like to add a sunshade, but not sure which one yet. The OEM option is a soft "Bimini" style top, which I'm not real crazy about. There are some aftermarket fiberglass options. They both have pros/cons.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> I have that chute cover I love it!!!!!


I ordered it from Ballard because I had a discount code, but it drop shipped direct from Bad Boy here in Arkansas.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm enjoying seeing the fleet become Green


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

@ware - looks great but you need to add some flashing and rotating LED warning lights and turn it into a Christmas tree on wheels!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> @ware - looks great but you need to add some flashing and rotating LED warning lights and turn it into a Christmas tree on wheels!!


 :lol:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > @ware - looks great but you need to add some flashing and rotating LED warning lights and turn it into a Christmas tree on wheels!!
> ...


Here - I picked out the perfect one for you. Watch how it changes colors. I think you will need at least three of these:


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

Man that 994 is a beast!

Dealer tried to sell me one, but I went with the 950m last week. I added Carlisle AT101's on the back...lots of mud and one high long hill here. Also ordered the trash kit (600ft state Hwy frontage) and a trailer hitch. I'd like to add a small led light bar to the rops.

The suspension seat is fantastic!

How are you liking the armrests and ZGlides?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Very nice! I love the shade that the canopy on mine provides I just wished it were a little more sleek looking. You're going to love that diesel!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ccasanova said:


> Man that 994 is a beast!
> 
> Dealer tried to sell me one, but I went with the 950m last week. I added Carlisle AT101's on the back...lots of mud and one high long hill here. Also ordered the trash kit (600ft state Hwy frontage) and a trailer hitch. I'd like to add a small led light bar to the rops.
> 
> ...


First mow with the ZGlides today. They are impressive. I'm glad I bought them. Our new lawn is more or less a field at the moment, with some ruts from concrete trucks, etc. It's still bumpy, but the ZGlides smoothed out the ride considerably.

The armrests are nice. My elbows aren't on them much when mowing, but they are much softer than the OEM ones when I hit a bump and make contact.

Agree on the seat - it is great. I need to order a hitch for mine.

Here is a nice complete light bar kit for the Z9's. I think it mounts to the front of the mower though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SWB said:


> Very nice! I love the shade that the canopy on mine provides I just wished it were a little more sleek looking. You're going to love that diesel!


Which canopy do you have?

The diesel is nice. Plenty of power, and it just sips the fuel. :thumbup:


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I guess they don't have a Ferris dealer close ware?...because they already have built in suspension and wouldn't need to modify it for a smoother ride. 
Totally kidding!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> I guess they don't have a Ferris dealer close ware?...because they already have built in suspension and wouldn't need to modify it for a smoother ride.
> Totally kidding!


There is one, but I traded my JD 8800 for it. If I was buying outright, I would have considered other brands - Ferris included. :thumbup:


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! I love the shade that the canopy on mine provides I just wished it were a little more sleek looking. You're going to love that diesel!
> ...


I have a Bare-Co canopy. I think it was $350. Molded. I looked at other canopys...Femco made a nice looking fiberglas one but I couldn't find anyone to buy from.
With that much property you need to be looking at a JD 1 series tractor w/FEL. It will come in handy!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@SWB I finally bought a canopy for my ZTrak. It's a fiberglass model from Thunderbird Industries. It's of similar quality to the canopy that was on my JD 8800. I'm looking forward to a little sun protection on top of my head. :bandit:


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Nice! I love how that 72" deck sticks out for trimming too.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

That canopy looks sharp. My neighbor built a bracket and put a golf cart canopy on hit snapper and painter it red, doesn't look bad tbh. He offered me his other spare to do the same, but I prefer the big dumb hat to keep the sun off my face. My ROPS is also folded down 99% of the time. I trim the trees to about 6" above my hat while on my mower.


----------

